# Things you should know



## giddy (Nov 12, 2009)

Widerstand turned me on to a couple channels
these channels hold some amazingly useful information
alot of good info here
if you plan on sleeping in the woods for 1 night
or the rest of your life you should hold
on to some of these 
thanks Widerstand


YouTube - BushcraftOnFire's Channel



YouTube - wildernessoutfitters's Channel



YouTube - beast12101's Channel 


check em out for sure


----------

